
Contacts of 1m Virgin Media customers left on unsecured database - robin_reala
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2020/mar/05/contacts-of-1m-virgin-media-customers-left-on-unsecured-database
======
steerablesafe
I just recently joined VM and I also got the email.

> This data breach has exposed the data of almost a million Virgin Media
> customers and whilst no financial details or _passwords_ were included,
> those customers are likely to be worried.

> For anyone concerned they could be affected – it’s good practice to _update
> your password_ after a data breach.

Which is it?

